
When ratings don’t define success, more TV series are staying on the air longer - yarapavan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/when-ratings-dont-define-success-more-tv-series-are-staying-on-the-air-longer/2018/09/28/1778789c-c105-11e8-be77-516336a26305_story.html
======
yarapavan
As the fall season begins this month, 13 shows are entering at least their
10th season, believed to be a modern-day record. That includes such programs
as “Grey’s Anatomy,” entering Season 15, and “The Simpsons,” entering Season
30. Viewership for each of these shows is down more than 70 percent from their
all-time highs.

